# Poor Lighting Photography Tips



## Scott W

Photographing in little light can be challenging.  I just finished  putting together an article with 5 simple tips to help when  photographing in bad lighting conditions.  

Low Light Photography Tips


----------



## lawrencebrussel

a fast lens with good large aperture would be better i guess .


----------



## photogmack

Great article


----------



## Trever1t

nice easy to read article covering the basics :thumbup:


----------



## Bukitimah

I like it. With limited resources, knowing how to overcome the situation is important.


----------



## D_Alishouse

This is a nice, basic article on low lighting. There are many ways to deal with it but I like your advice to use a tripod! Especially for those just beginning in photography.

Darci
Casie Zalud Photography, <a href="http://www.casiezalud.com">Boulder Photography</a>


----------



## kbasdeo

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tadzior

You're right using tripod is very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Tang87

What tripods would you guys recommend? My friend got a cheap targus tripod from walmart and it's more shaky than my hands it seems lol (when you release the shutter it shakes) It wouldn't be bad with a remote, but it still doesn't seem very sturdy.


----------



## B15Chris

I bought a sunpro 6600 dx tripod at best buy for $50 its a good sturdy tripod good for a slr camera


----------



## singleshot54

Really good intro to low light photography. I just purchased my first flash (Polaroid PL144AZC Power Zoom) for use with my 60D. Looking forward to experimenting with low light/flash photography.


----------



## antawnmason

Thanks for the links gonna check it out.


----------



## charlesbrown678

Scott W said:


> Photographing in little light can be challenging.  I just finished  putting together an article with 5 simple tips to help when  photographing in bad lighting conditions.
> 
> Low Light Photography Tips



extremely effective points and tips. you owe me 
Thanks for the information. I am actually connected with a modeling agency and come to this forum because i have heard that there are many things which i can find on internet related to my field. your article have proved it.

Thanks


----------



## photographyxfactor

For this type of photography you need to set your camera at a higher ISO. When the ISO is set to high you get more noise to your pictures. Some digital cameras cut out noise better than others. Sometimes I like noise in my pictures. It can give a nice mood to the photograph.It also requires a slow shutter speed. When the shutter is open for a long time it allows more light to get onto the camera's sensor. When your shutter is open you a long time you need to make sure you use a tripod and a cable release so that your camera is as still as possible when you take the picture. If the camera moves around it will make your picture blurry.


----------



## DorkSterr

Tang87 said:


> What tripods would you guys recommend? My friend got a cheap targus tripod from walmart and it's more shaky than my hands it seems lol (when you release the shutter it shakes) It wouldn't be bad with a remote, but it still doesn't seem very sturdy.


Gitzo GT1542T. You can carry this tripod around with you the whole day without getting tired. It's only 1.* lbs and can sustain heavy equipment. I love taking this tripod where every I go.


----------

